# Need ideas..



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Everyone,
I am not posting this to start fights or debates. I'm wanting ideas, advise and thoughts.

Our local Walgreens has a HUGE problem with pigeons. They nest in the most unsafe places on the building...in the letters, on edges of the building,the drain pipes, and even in areas that they blocked off. Other businesses have similar problems, but not to this extreme.

The pigeons poop a ton, people complain and the employees have to go scrape and hose it off. This is creating a HUGE dislike towards these poor pigeons.

Well, the Walgreens is located near campus and I had to go get a binder last minute for class today...
I noticed that there are a ton of babies hatching out. Some are toddling everwhere...including to their death  .

The store has tried putting up netting in the archways, but they somehow continue to get in there and nest. These pigeons are nesting without a nest, because they can't get the materials in there...but still lay the eggs. The babies hatch...
The same goes of the pigeons in letters, but they are able to make nest....but in a location where the spikes (don't know what they are called) are put to prevent the nesting. The spikes don't look safe at all.

They have also got in this horrible voice thing, that makes a variety of horrible loud bird noises.

I was wondering is there away the flock and/or new babies could be relocated to a new area? Is it possible to...well catch the adults put them all in a huge holding pen in a local park. Feed them there for a couple of months, then take down the pen and see if the pigeons return for feeding there??

These pigeons seem to sleep on the building all the time. I am only now noticing the nests. I don't know where they go to eat.

Some of these pigeons have unhealthy poos. 
This is something that I have worried about for a while, but didn't have ideas till now. I also think action needs to be taken for the babies...seeing a poor dead little smooshed is horrible...I think its what has prompted me to do something. 

No one in town handles things like this. If they do, they most of the time have them put down.

I was just wanting some more ideas. Do think that relocating idea would work?

Thank You,
Hilly


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

"bumping up"...


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

What if someone could climb up to all the nest and remove the eggs and keep doing that would that work??? I would think that if the nest keep getting bothered the adults would move.

Sorry Hilly I'm not more help.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Sounds like they are well fed. Good food & plenty of it equals lots of babies.... and lots of poop. Maybe you could scout the area & learn where they eat and convince the feeder to switch to lots of barley. Other members swear barley will slow the reproduction cycle so it would be a help IF you can learn who is feeding them.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I walked past the Walgreens today with my friend.
Another baby had fallen to the concrete and been smashed. I don't think it was just the fall this time either.

There are still a few more babies... 

I didn't think about removing the nests, because some still lay the eggs with out the nest. I'll talk with the manager and see if they'd allow nest removal to be done. If so then, I'll get my dad to help me out (he has a truck and all sizes/types of ladders).

I'll look around the area, although some of the pigeons don't look too good.

Thank you for the replies!
-Hilly


----------

